# 1st air defence...



## Spazz (30 Aug 2004)

hey, i'm new to this forum and I am thinking about joining the reserves and im trying to find information on the 1st Air Defence Regiment. If anyone has any info/pics of this regiment it would be much appreciated.

     Thanks


----------



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

You could always do a search on some search engines, they always seem to turn up some good info.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2004)

you much also want to look up the Larnak and Renfrew Scottish Regiment as they used to be infantry before being re-roled in the early '90s.


----------



## spenco (30 Aug 2004)

Spazz, as you are new here I would like to give you a friendly advice, the regulars here dont like it when you have avatars of regiments you aren't or weren't in, especially when it comes to something like the CAR.   Just a word of advice, if I were you I'd change it before someone really gets on your ass about it.


BTW...here are some pics of the unit your looking at. (If I can figure out how to post them here)







Description: 
LF2003-0297 
April 14, 2003 
Western Area Training Centre (WATC) Wainwright, AB 

A member from 1 Air Defence Regiment expects an attack on his trench during a live-fire exercise. 
Approximately 4 400 soldiers and airmen participated in Exercise RESOLUTE WARRIOR, which progressed from soldier, to team, to unit and finally to brigade-level combat skills. Land Forces Central Area (LFCA) conducted this 27-day Brigade Training Event (BTE) with 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (2 CMBG) as the primary training audience. The BTE marked the Canadian Army's first exercise of this scope in the new millennium and prepared soldiers for overseas deployments, including Bosnia-Herzegovina and Afghanistan. 
Key terms: Air Defence, C7 
Photo by: Cpl Ronald Duchesne 


This pic is of 4 Air Defence but hey....






Description: 
English/Anglais 
LH2002-013-016a 
26 Aug 2002 
CFB Gagetown Training Area, NB 

Air Defence Soldiers from 4 Air Defense Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery are shown with GDF Twin 35mm Air Defence Guns. The guns feature a shooting distance of approximately four kilometers. 
The soldiers pictured are participating in the Army Reserve Concentration, also known as ARCON which is Atlantic Canada's largest reserve training exercise. It was held at CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick, in the last week of August, 2002. Throughout the week, more than 1,400 Army Reserve soldiers from across Atlantic Canada took part in realistic collective training scenarios that reflected today's current global reality. The aim of this year's exercise was to review and refine offensive operations tactics and procedures. 
Photo: Cpl J. Nightingale 

Here is the link for both of the pics:  http://www.armyimages.forces.gc.ca/scripts/portweb.dll?query&join=and&field=description&op=contains&value=Regiment&join=and&field=description&op=contains&value=Defence&join=and&field=description&op=contains&value=Air&join=and&field=description&op=contains&value=1&catalog=cls_images&template=eng_results_ie_1&sorton=IPTC_DateCreated&ascending=0


----------



## Bartok5 (31 Aug 2004)

What Spenco said.  I haven't earned the Canadian Airborne Regiment avatar, and neither have you.  It is not a "pretty picture" nor a cool "I'd like to be one some day" image to associate with your membership here.  It exists for the exclusive use of those serving and retired soldiers who actually served in the CAR.  You probably don't know any better, which is why we are all being very gentle with our suggestions for a change of your avatar.  

Trust me when I say that this is the sort of "new guy" mistake that causes people to get their knickers in a knot.  When you join the Army and get a bit of experience under your belt, you will understand.  Until then, I advise you (in the friendliest and most non-confrontational of manners) to pick something more "neutral".  Please do yourself a favour and heed my well-intentioned advice....

Cheers,


----------



## Spazz (31 Aug 2004)

sorry, my granfather was an paratrooper and i was always facinated with the airborne. But thats no excuse i know so sorry to everyone who was offended by my avator. Thank you spenco for your help. now i will go sit in a corner and think about what an a$$ i made of myself :-\...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Aug 2004)

You only make an a$$ of yourself if you don't learn from it. Welcome to ARMY.CA


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Aug 2004)

Spazz at least you are willing to take advice, there are a few here that still won't. Welcome to army.ca


----------



## Spazz (31 Aug 2004)

thanks...ya and I best not feel sorry for myself, thanks for the welcome, this is a great site.


----------

